# Hilfe! mod_rewrite unter Plesk 8.0 auf Suse 10.0



## outsidaa (16. August 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen Strato Server mit Plesk 8.0 auf Suse Linux 10.0. 
Mein Problem, ich habe bereits mod_rewrite auf meinem Server zum laufen bekommen. Das war eine richtig schwere Geburt. 
Ich habe es jetzt bei zwei Kunden am laufen, die ich vor ca. 2 Jahren eingerichtet habe. Jetzt wollte ich einen 3. Kunden mit der selben .htaccess Datei beglücken, aber negativ. Die Rules in der .htacces greifen nicht. Versuche jetzt schon seid 5 Stunden hier irgendwas gescheites hinzukriegen. 

Meine .htacces sieht so aus: 


```
# File: .htaccess 

<IfModule mod_rewrite.c> 
    RewriteEngine on 

    RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^(.*)$ 
    RewriteRule ^(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)\.html$ /index.php?$1=$2&$3=$4&$5=$6&$7=$8&$9=$10&$11=$12&$13=$14&$15=$16&%1 [L] 

    RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^(.*)$ 
    RewriteRule ^(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)\.html$ /index.php?$1=$2&$3=$4&$5=$6&$7=$8&$9=$10&$11=$12&$13=$14&%1 [L] 

    RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^(.*)$ 
    RewriteRule ^(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)\.html$ /index.php?$1=$2&$3=$4&$5=$6&$7=$8&$9=$10&$11=$12&%1 [L] 

    RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^(.*)$ 
    RewriteRule ^(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)\.html$ /index.php?$1=$2&$3=$4&$5=$6&$7=$8&$9=$10&%1 [L] 

    RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^(.*)$ 
    RewriteRule ^(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)\.html$ /index.php?$1=$2&$3=$4&$5=$6&$7=$8&%1 [L] 

    RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^(.*)$ 
    RewriteRule ^(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)\.html$ /index.php?$1=$2&$3=$4&$5=$6&%1 [L] 

    RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^(.*)$ 
    RewriteRule ^(.+)/(.+)/(.+)/(.+)\.html$ /index.php?$1=$2&$3=$4&%1 [L] 

    RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^(.*)$ 
    RewriteRule ^(.+)/(.+)\.html$ /index.php?$1=$2&%1 [L] 

</IfModule>
```
 
Aber daran kann es ja eigentlich nicht liegen, weil wie gesagt bei den anderen beiden funktioníert es auch. 
Bin den FAQ http://www.modrewrite.de/foren/ftopic82.html durchgegangen. Punkt 2 mit der Google Geschichte funktioniert auch. 
Auch muss ich nicht die ganzen Pfadangaben von den Bildern umstellen von "img/beispiel.jpg" auf "/img/beispiel.jpg". Alle Bilder werden weiterhin angezeigt. 

Hat jemand ne Idee? Ich verspreche auch mir ab jetzt alles aufzuschreiben, wie ich was gelöst habe. 

Danke 

Adam


----------



## andy72 (17. August 2007)

was sagt denn das logfile vom Indianer ? speziell solltest du mal einen blick in die error.log werfen, dort steht vermutlich was


----------



## outsidaa (17. August 2007)

Also ich habe mal in die error_log geschaut, die sagt nicht viel über das Problem:


```
[Fri Aug 17 04:10:34 2007] [error] [client 194.135.105.225] File does not exist
[Fri Aug 17 04:10:34 2007] [error] [client 194.135.105.225] File does not exist
[Fri Aug 17 04:10:34 2007] [error] [client 194.135.105.225] File does not exist
[Fri Aug 17 10:21:07 2007] [error] [client 84.86.34.122] File does not exist: /
[Fri Aug 17 11:11:30 2007] [error] [client 74.6.72.50] File does not exist: /sr
[Fri Aug 17 12:29:40 2007] [error] [client 83.242.164.33] client sent HTTP/1.1
[Fri Aug 17 17:48:24 2007] [error] [client 68.142.212.191] File does not exist:
```

also ich bin jetzt (23:58 Uhr) mal auf der Seite gewesen, und das da oben sind die letzten Einträge, also gibt er keine Meldungen zu dem Problem aus...

in welche logs kann ich noch schauen,  und wo liegen die?


----------

